# Gamers Petition Microsoft - "Bring Back Xbox One DRM!"



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2013)

When the Xbox One first unveiled, the system's DRM (like its mandatory online check-ins) immediately drew the internet's ire. The Xbox One/Xbox One & Done/Xbone/etc. became a joke overnight, and Sony was quick to capitalize on the negative press.

After a humiliating E3 shut down, Microsoft pulled an Xbox One-Eighty and reversed the system's DRM stance, removing the maligned features and policies. Everyone applauded this decision.

Well, okay, not everyone. This is the internet, after all.



> Microsoft's decision to abandon a digital rights management (DRM) system that would prevent second-hand games from playing on the Xbox One hasn't pleased everyone, with a petition springing up to reverse the reversal.
> 
> ...Now, a petition has been started asking Microsoft to bring back those features - blaming "uninformed" consumers who did not understand the benefits of the system for the decision to remove useful features. While the petition, titledMicrosoft: Give us back the Xbox One we were promised at E3, has attracted nearly 8,500 signatures, many are from those counter-protesting the petition with names such as Banana Bobelstein, Valor Skywalker, John Whatzittoya and Todd McGoats appearing among the more legitimate-sounding names.


  Expert Reviews
Needless to say, Microsoft has yet to respond.

So, GBAtemp, why aren't you demanding that Microsoft limit your ability to use your console as you wish? Sure, you could mention pesky things like "freedom", but then you're forgetting the ultimate freedom - the freedom from freedom itself.

Think about it, I haven't.


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 11, 2013)

What's up with THAT? Why are the gamers so insatiable? O.o
Gamer: What is that bullcrap?! REMOVE IT!
Microsoft: Sure! *removes it*
Gamer: Wait, what?! NO! Put it back!

Get your crap together, people -_-


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 11, 2013)

your signature says it all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2013)

They had some interesting ideas and I could have stood to see some of them implemented.

Any restrictions upon second hand though and I am back out immediately.

I could probably even have taken "if you want the fancy features then submit to our will" if it just allowed straight up disc games to run otherwise.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2013)

Here goes a butthurt fest.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 11, 2013)

I knew this would happen. Some people are just stupid. I personally have no issue with the XB1 besides the fact that games are always online which leads me to believe that when XB1 servers shut down, poof go the games (unless M$ would kindly release a server pack for the cloud games so we could set up servers on our home computer, fuck you cloud, this also goes for PS4).
What I think would be a reasonable compromise is re-implementing the DRM and features that came with said DRM (family sharing) for digitally bought games ONLY.

Ha! Just read the top rated comments on the actual petition, ALL of them are negative XB1.  Fuck those people, AFAIC XB1 not having the complete DRM is only good for the market, capitalism and natural selection will determine who wins and who dies.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Qtis (Jul 11, 2013)

Read about this on Ars in the morning. Not surprising, but then again, it's kinda odd that Microsoft rolled all the possible updates back to the original status of the 360. They had a great opportunity to do something that Sony wasn't doing with the PS4. The petition? Good try, but I doubt this will do anything to the console. At least not until it's released. 

And yes, the E3 presentation from Microsoft was abysmal in many ways, but so were the reactions (probably me included). After analyzing the presentation and thinking about it, MS did have quite a few good ideas and points there. The only (and largest) problem for me would have been the 24h restriction. If it was once a week (or better yet, once a month), I'd have been tempted. Now I'll just wait till the console is a bit more mature and they release Halo 9 Limited Edition with 2 controllers and a game.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 11, 2013)

I had no issue with the system as originally envisioned.

I do not lend/trade games with friends (I try it at their house and buy if I like), I do not buy/sell used games ($7 trade in value? thanks, Obama!), and I have a stable internet connection (most people do). To me, this is what the used game market causes (check price differences between PC and console).


----------



## a9cito (Jul 11, 2013)

One more Xbone fanboy s  classic behaviour.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 11, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I had no issue with the system as originally envisioned.
> 
> I do not lend/trade games with friends (I try it at their house and buy if I like), I do not buy/sell used games ($7 trade in value? thanks, Obama!), and I have a stable internet connection (most people do). To me, this is what the used game market causes (check price differences between PC and console).


 
The issue with always on DRM is not YOUR internet, its THEIR servers.  SimCity is a perfect example of what can go wrong with always on.  People's internet wasn't the issue, Maxis/EA's servers were.  Darkspore is another game, it had server-side issues, not due to people connecting albeit, but it was an issue you personally couldn't fix.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2013)

What. The. Fuck. What the actual fuck.
Now I can understand why some people wouldn't care about the DRM (well, until their internet goes down anyway), as they might normally be in a situation where they always have internet access.
Though there is still the issue of servers going down, M$ hasn't exactly had unreliable servers in the past. XBL has for me been a flawless experience (not that I've used it that much), so I'm not worried about servers going down.

But why people would actually ASK for DRM, I can't even begin to understand. It's not like it has a single positive side for the consumer.

It's also a liability for M$ in the long run. Developers may like it, but it pretty much means M$ will have to keep servers up indefinitely or people will be unable to play their "retro" games.
When the next generation after X-Bone and P$4 arrives, M$ will no longer be making much money off the X-Bone. If they had online DRM at that point and decided to shut down the servers, there would be a lot of unhappy customers.
It would suck if the future of gaming is not being able to play anything older than last generation games.  I really hope that never happens, but with the way DRM is headed, it might very well.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 11, 2013)

No matter what, people will always complain.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 11, 2013)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> The issue with always on DRM is not YOUR internet, its THEIR servers. SimCity is a perfect example of what can go wrong with always on. People's internet wasn't the issue, Maxis/EA's servers were. Darkspore is another game, it had server-side issues, not due to people connecting albeit, but it was an issue you personally couldn't fix.


 
SimCity and DarkSpore required CONSTANT connections. Yes, that totally sucks and puts a huge load on their servers.

Xbox One was one check, once a day, doing the equivalent of checking license keys. Not a huge deal nor a ton of data. Also, Microsoft has an excellent cloud platform. I doubt they would have any issue with downtimes (their longest one so far was a single 8 hour period and had to do with a small bug in the date encoding).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 11, 2013)

Judging from those names in the petition listed by the article, this doesn't really seem like a completely serious effort. I highly doubt Microsoft will respond to this and they shouldn't.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 11, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> SimCity and DarkSpore required CONSTANT connections. Yes, that totally sucks and puts a huge load on their servers.


*Stares into a crystal ball and divines the future* I see a time when so many games are using a white puffy mass of evaporated water droplets that does require a constant state of networking in which everyday check-ins eventually become slow.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 11, 2013)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> *Stares into a crystal ball and divines the future* I see a time when so many games are using a white puffy mass of evaporated water droplets that does require a constant state of networking in which everyday check-ins eventually become slow.


 
Then that's the developer's decision on a game-by-game basis. That has nothing to do with the Xbox One's once a day check-in.

Right? Yes?

P.S. - Even though SimCity had the horrible, HORRIBLE DRM policies, 1.6 million people still bought it. So... not sure who has an issue with DRM like that. (I certainly do, but clearly 1.6 million consumers do not)


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 11, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Then that's the developer's decision on a game-by-game basis. That has nothing to do with the Xbox One's once a day check-in.
> 
> Right? Yes?
> 
> P.S. - Even though SimCity had the horrible, HORRIBLE DRM policies, 1.6 million people still bought it. So... not sure who has an issue with DRM like that. (I certainly do, but clearly 1.6 million consumers do not)


How about same servers, same resources.  The cloud is going to become a way for developers to augment their games to keep them up to date on a dying piece of hardware.  So yes, I do believe that it will become more and more adopted to keep the fidelity of games with in the ability of the current hardware.  I'm willing to bet that if the 360 had cloud computing they sure as hell would use it to augment the 360's hardware.

P.S. And how many people do you think are still playing it? A lot of those buys were probably preorders before anyone knew Maxis would nerf the hell out of the game for the first couple months.  I'm willing to bet that a lot of the people that got burned by that haven't even opened the game again.


----------



## JustinFraley (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice troll post.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> P.S. - Even though SimCity had the horrible, HORRIBLE DRM policies, 1.6 million people still bought it. So... not sure who has an issue with DRM like that. (I certainly do, but clearly 1.6 million consumers do not)


 

How many of those 1.6 million knew that the game was always-online going in, or fully understood what that meant? Considering that SimCity attracts a wide audience, many of whom are more casual players than anything else, I'm guessing quite a few.

How many were happy with the results as their game was rendered completely unplayable? Probably not a whole lot.

Plus, considering how sales for the game plummeted quickly after release (and once people were fully aware of the issues), I don't think we can really say that the game's sales are a ringing endorsement for this sort of DRM.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this post going against or with the fact To let DRM go with XboxOne


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 11, 2013)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> How about same servers, same resources. The cloud is going to become a way for developers to augment their games to keep them up to date on a dying piece of hardware. So yes, I do believe that it will become more and more adopted to keep the fidelity of games with in the ability of the current hardware. I'm willing to bet that if the 360 had cloud computing they sure as hell would use it to augment the 360's hardware.


 
So you're not against the DRM policies, you're just against the idea of "the cloud" in general. Okay. But I mean losing things like Drivatar and random multiplayer drop-ins don't ruin the game experience. And if developer do have such a huge reliance on the cloud in their games that you can't play it without a connection, well that's a really stupid move on their part.



Gahars said:


> Plus, considering how sales for the game plummeted quickly after release (and once people were fully aware of the issues), I don't think we can really say that the game's sales are a ringing endorsement for this sort of DRM.


 
Isn't a sales curve like that... normal?


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jul 11, 2013)

One question about this:

What the literal fuck. Are microsoft fanboys _really_ this bad? The answer is yes appearently.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 11, 2013)

Wtf, are you shitting me right now? Now the consumers are the ones doing a One-Eighty? Who's going to One-Eighty next? Mother Earth? Damn.
Just goes to show you that regardless of what people get they'll be unsatisfied.


----------



## mrnintendo15 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Judging from those names in the petition listed by the article, this doesn't really seem like a completely serious effort. I highly doubt Microsoft will respond to this and they shouldn't.


I signed it as "dick joiner" from "123 Microshaft Lane"


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 11, 2013)

nahh..it might be sony fanboys trollin..no way do I think xbox 1 fans are that ******* crazy.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 11, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> So you're not against the DRM policies, you're just against the idea of "the cloud" in general. Okay. But I mean losing things like Drivatar and random multiplayer drop-ins don't ruin the game experience. And if developer do have such a huge reliance on the cloud in their games that you can't play it without a connection, well that's a really stupid move on their part.


 
I'm not against DRM, it can be beneficial in very niche circumstances.  I'm against something being always on when it doesn't need to be. And the DRM is directly affected because of the cloud.  Don't get me wrong, the cloud is a good idea, but I can see the cloud interfering with the check-ins which don't need to be there in the first place.
Let's say your playing a game that doesn't use the cloud, but then your XB1 decides to check in, but times out because the servers are under heavy load. Now, you can't play a game because of the check-in which did not benefit you at all.


----------



## emigre (Jul 11, 2013)

Great news, I want my motherfucking family sharing plan.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 11, 2013)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Let's say your playing a game that doesn't use the cloud, but then your XB1 decides to check in, but times out because the servers are under heavy load. Now, you can't play a game because of the check-in which did not benefit you at all.


 
I'm not sure you fully understand what "the cloud" means and how Microsoft's cloud infrastructure is implemented. The way they have it implemented, they have multiple redundant copies of virtual machines running whatever server software is used, and are able to spin up or spin down more machines is physically different locations on demand based on load. The way they have it set up is incredibly reliable, efficient, and intelligent. Moving entire server farms from one server cluster to a physically different one takes minutes - if even that.



emigre said:


> Great news, I want my motherfucking family sharing plan.


 
Yes, seriously.


----------



## nando (Jul 11, 2013)

it was probably microsoft pr that that started the petitions


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 11, 2013)

What... the... actual... fuck???


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 11, 2013)

And just when I thought Microsoft sheep can't get more retarded and butt-hurt.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 11, 2013)

It was actually a Sony troll that started this petition. Little did he know, this would actually take off.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 11, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> It was actually a Sony troll that started this petition. Little did he know, this would actually take off.


 
What a turd


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 11, 2013)

You know what would be awesome?

A very large open area. With on the one end everyone who petitioned against the online stuff, and on the other end everyone who petitioned for the stuff. And a talk show host like Jerry Springer who will start by interviewing some microsoft spokesmen. Then the tensions will rise (I can already hear a wildly enthusiastic audience chant: "Mattrick! Mattrick!" after a mentioning of the advantages of a 360). Someone will throw a chair...

...and then I'll get the popcorn and take bets on which side will remain standing. 




Oh, yeah...and I'm not very good at ranting and defending my own position, but I'll try anyway:

Taleweaver: what the hell is this? I don't understand it! How can anyone ever want a system that has serious crippled second hand resale value and basically forces you to be online to play! 
Valve: Yoo hoo! Did you guys know we're having a steam summer sale right now? Come check out our sto-ore. 
Taleweaver: shut the fuck up, valve. I'm busy ranting here! I'll empty my wallet on you later.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Isn't a sales curve like that... normal?


 

A drop isn't unusual, but a dramatic drop like that is pretty telling (As is the fact that EA has seemingly refused to update the sales numbers since May. If they had anything worth bragging about, well... shouldn't they be bragging?).

But let's say, for the sake of argument, all 1.6 million customers are totally in love with always-online DRM. In a world of billions, 1.6 million isn't all that many people. You can't look at the relative success of a heavily marketed game banking on a once-popular brand and claim that represents anything meaningful.


----------



## MushGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> It was actually a Sony troll that started this petition. Little did he know, this would actually take off.


Source?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if this group consisted of Microsoft haters that want them to throw in the towel.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 11, 2013)

The main issue is that most of these people for some reason assume that always-on DRM is required for the other features they want... even though other companies have done those features without always-online for years.

The people running this petition are the ones who are uninformed (as we have seen right here on GBATemp in some threads).  *Microsoft did not take the extra features out because they technically and logically required the DRM, they took the extra features out because they do not trust consumers enough to put them in without restrictive DRM.*


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 11, 2013)

If Microsoft puts it back then it would go....

*puts on sunglasses*

360

(Bad joke but I know but couldn't resist)


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 11, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> If Microsoft puts it back then it would go....
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> ...


 

And after that the consumers would hate DRM again... Then would want it again which would cause this whole senario to go...

*takes off sunglasses*

720

In all seriousness, I bet this was M$'s marketing tactic all along. A FULL 720 OMGB0n3r!


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 12, 2013)

MushGuy said:


> Source?


 
It was a joke.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 12, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> If Microsoft puts it back then it would go....
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> ...


 
Not only it was bad but... you do know that pulling a 360 means that *nothing would have changed right? *A 360 is a full circle. LOL


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 12, 2013)

That's the point. They pulled a 180 first and if they reverse the 180 its anotehr 180 and that makes 360...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 12, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Not only it was bad but... you do know that pulling a 360 means that *nothing would have changed right? *A 360 is a full circle. LOL


 
That was my point. M$ would have gone in a circle from bad to not as bad to bad again.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 12, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> That was my point. M$ would have gone in a circle from bad to not as bad to bad again.


 
Ah!!! So you were putting the Always DRM as the origin of the event. Yeah, my bad then. XD


----------



## eyecat14 (Jul 12, 2013)

Signed :^)


----------



## Haterbait (Jul 12, 2013)

Simple solution here: Just release 2 version of Xbone. One with DRM and one without! Let consumers decide for themselves with an option. Also, I signed the petition simply to post some sarcastic bs (bored), and after posting, it changed my obviously fake name to a realistic sounding one. Weird... I suppose such is the way a petition works.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2013)

There are a few things in the original plan that I did welcome - full game installations _(so that the disc can be preserved)_, sharing games among select members aka _"your family"_, games tied to the account, not the system and trading games online _(including Digital Downloads, hopefuly)_ - those are welcome to be reimplemented. Touch my digital rights though and you lost the game, Microsoft. Give people rights, not take them away.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 12, 2013)

What kind of retarded gamer would WANT restrictions on their console?


----------



## smf (Jul 12, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this group consisted of Microsoft haters that want them to throw in the towel.


 
No, just people that were looking forward to see what happened when they launched with DRM. The people that complained about the DRM before launch are spoilsports.

I was going to buy a PS4 because it had NO DRM, now that the xbox one doesn't have it either I'll have to buy the PS4 because it's faster than the xbox one.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 12, 2013)

Conspiracy theory:

The petition was made by Microsoft themselves. They are giving each Microsoft employee that signs it $100. There will probably also be some stupid "Gamers" that actually sign it too, but 95% of the signatures are employees paid $100 by Microsoft just to sign it.
......I'd seriously like to see how many of those signatures are tied to Microsoft employees.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2013)

I just facedesked. People can't be that stupid to want something back that actually hurts the system, unless their goal isn't to help the system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I just facedesked. People can't be that stupid to want something back that actually hurts the system, unless their goal isn't to help the system.


 

Potential theory - Sony fans intentionally want to hurt what little remains of Microsoft's reputation and give them more notoriety. I don't know if people are seriously that retarded or not, either way, it's all gone to hell.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 12, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/playstation-4-fans-flock-sign-petition-demanding-return-205528106.html

Yahoo News claiming that PS4 fans are trolling the petition.
I didn't even do anything (yet).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/playstation-4-fans-flock-sign-petition-demanding-return-205528106.html
> 
> Yahoo News claiming that PS4 fans are trolling the petition.
> I didn't even do anything (yet).


 

Not surprised in the least. They're just retards or at least attention whores. Microsoft will find out and toss it aside.


----------



## XDel (Jul 12, 2013)

I would only sign such things to be a jerk. As some sort of long dragged out joke that probably only I would fine amusing, and everyone would think I was crazy because of my insane devotion to the project.
 For example, the most hilarious situation I can think of, is one where you convince Microsloth to remove it, then later convince them to bring it back, then after all is said and done, make a new petition that states that we're all very sorry, but we've changed out minds and decided we're better off going with our initial feeling. 
 Then maybe just maybe, write them one more time saying,"No, you are right, we want to be monitored, we want to pay to play used games on our XBOX, we want large corporate entities watching over us, making choices for us, adverting to us, and collecting data on us. We want them to have cameras to scan our rooms and speakers to listen to us. Technology is only a good thing, it's paving the way towards a future unlike we have ever seen before, and we can trust in the powers up top, and the law that binds them, that none of this technology will every be used illegally against us, we can trust in our nations leaders to adhere and stick to their constitutions, something something something.

 What was I talking about again? Oh yes! Pickles!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 12, 2013)

Haterbait said:


> Simple solution here: Just release 2 version of Xbone. One with DRM and one without! Let consumers decide for themselves with an option. Also, I signed the petition simply to post some sarcastic bs (bored), and after posting, it changed my obviously fake name to a realistic sounding one. Weird... I suppose such is the way a petition works.


And release two versions of each game as well? (one you can install on your hard disk but not pawn as easily, and another that works like current games)

While I admit I'm curious to see how this will play out (the non-resellable games obviously slightly cheaper), I don't think this is manageable.


----------



## elgarta (Jul 12, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I had no issue with the system as originally envisioned.
> 
> I do not lend/trade games with friends (I try it at their house and buy if I like), I do not buy/sell used games ($7 trade in value? thanks, Obama!), and I have a stable internet connection (most people do). To me, this is what the used game market causes (check price differences between PC and console).



Nails my thoughts exactly. Ever since Gamestop game-trade-ins have become a thing, I have only traded in once. I often buy second hand games, but that is because new ones are so expensive. If there was no choice, I wouldn't care and would just 'buy smart' to avoid wasting money. Also, I don't lend out my games. My games are always mint when they are mine, and other people don't treat them nearly as well (Look at the used games from GS).

I do think that the online requirements could have been longer, say once a week or something, but it realistically wouldn't have effected people anyway. People almost always have access to an internet source, through mobile hot-spotting/tethering on their smart phones, neighbors wifi or whatever. It is just that people were told that they NEEDED to connect up that caused them to hate the check-in idea.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Or they could just make it a optional feature chosen by the console owner if they want digital content only.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy fucking shit. Those are some serious fanboys.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 12, 2013)

Petition for jtag and such instead 

Nah really petition Rare to go back to Nintendo or idk cross platform... the only game I want on xbox one is KI and if that was on Wii U there would be no need to consider that console since Wii U seems to be bringing out all the good games besides that one.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh god, some of these signatures 


			
				Phukfaic McGee said:
			
		

> I love restrictions. I want always online DRM. I want the game rental business to become obsolete. I don't want to let my friends borrow games, because fuck them. All I care about is my god damn new age console that'll blow everything else out of the water! Fuck the PS4 and fuck those Sony guys for catering to fans who care about their gaming experience. Fuck PC, that shit is stupid. Steam? Fuck that shit. They never have sales or anything. It's not as affordable as buying my games from the XBL marketplace. I love Microsoft and their business practices will be the best forever. Fuck yes. <3 Xbox.


 


			
				John whatzittoya said:
			
		

> ill sign to help ps4 so we have no stupid people on the same console as me.


 


			
				Todd McGoats said:
			
		

> If you don't sign this you are gay and you will never be a part of my halo clan.


 


			
				Dtrex Gaming said:
			
		

> It's so important so that the Xbox one is shittier again


----------



## Malik Hajid (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not trolling here, but Microsoft probably should have kept the DRM policies.

Right now, they have nothing unique about them other then their exclusive titles. Ya know, Halo and... whatever else they have. People that buy a console for the exclusives games will eat any amount of crap they have to, and the sharing-games-over-the-internet parts they had to get rid of, did sound kinda neat, or at least, sounded like a new and unique feature. Unless I missed something, the Xbone just sounds like a PS4 that makes you pay to play online now.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 12, 2013)

Perhaps its just the masochist getting off guys....


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

Malik Hajid said:


> and the sharing-games-over-the-internet parts they had to get rid of


They didn't _have_ to, they specifically chose to because they don't trust users enough to allow that without the checks.


----------



## ToddofWar420 (Jul 12, 2013)

I personally never been a fan of Xbox, but this petition I would sign just so I could watch Xbox Done fall perhaps once and for all.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 12, 2013)

Malik Hajid said:


> I'm not trolling here, but Microsoft probably should have kept the DRM policies.
> 
> Right now, they have nothing unique about them other then their exclusive titles. Ya know, Halo and... whatever else they have. People that buy a console for the exclusives games will eat any amount of crap they have to, and the sharing-games-over-the-internet parts they had to get rid of, did sound kinda neat, or at least, sounded like a new and unique feature. Unless I missed something, the Xbone just sounds like a PS4 that makes you pay to play online now.


 

Hobbling your console with extremely unpopular features just to stand out seems like an incredibly shortsighted move to me.

The Xbox One still has the integrated Kinect functionality... for whatever that's worth. Plus, Microsoft can take the money they saved from not committing financial hara-kiri and invest it in building the system's game library, something that actually matters.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> What's up with THAT? Why are the gamers so insatiable? O.o
> Gamer: What is that bullcrap?! REMOVE IT!
> Microsoft: Sure! *removes it*
> Gamer: Wait, what?! NO! Put it back!
> ...


 

because they are not "gamers" they are bots created by microsoft, and others in the entertainment industry , its all a fake psyop hoax against the consumers, these people are desperate fucking scum bag parasites ,and their products are shit , MS OS =FAIL ,MS win 8 =FAIL, MS smartphones=FAIL , fuck them and their POS system and their phony petition and web bot scams


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Judging from those names in the petition listed by the article, this doesn't really seem like a completely serious effort. I highly doubt Microsoft will respond to this and they shouldn't.


 
you mean pretend to respond, since they are the ones who created it, they are all bots, fake accounts created by PR and advertising firms to try and psyop the consumer and the gaming community into thinking that people still support  their BS
oh see we are not total scumbag bastard greedy fuck ups like the whole world knows we are, we are your fwiend, people like being taken advantage of and ripped off
see they even started a petition, and its 100% real and all the people who signed it are 100% real too, we promise no serious its real





Ericthegreat said:


> Perhaps its just the masochist getting off guys....


 
yeah like  those hoes on HBO real sex that  talk about those guys that like pain , that like them to stick a box of hat pins in their nut sack



the only people signing that petition (if any of them actually exist at all) are these bitchez johns


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> because they are not "gamers" they are bots created by microsoft
> [...]
> its all a fake  psyop hoax
> [...]
> ...









You're pretty fucking mental, dude.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 12, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yeah like those hoes on HBO real sex that talk about those guys that like pain, that like them to stick a box of hat pins in their nut sack
> (vid was here)
> the only people signing that petition (if any of them actually exist at all) are these bitchez johns


dam those are ugly hoes. But anyway, yea that's what I was talking about.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> You're pretty fucking mental, dude.


 
You're pretty naive dude. Companies and politicians do that type of shit all the time, I didn't even at the petition, but I don't have to its how they operate they have software for creating fake online identities you know, just because you fell for their scam and a few other people who added their sig among the bots doesn't mean that everyone on there is a real person or that MS didn't hire people as part of a PR campaign to start the whole thing and use software to make it look it legit.

Then again maybe I am wrong, maybe people really are that dumb and masochistic
including MS for not thinking of it though, not sure abut that one, totally something they must have though of, they have shareholders that were expecting revenue from their little DRM scheme to make their share price higher, they are a corporation.

seriously, they are microsoft, one of the biggest corporations in the world, their PR budget is probably larger than the GDP of most 3rd world nations, this was a major PR disaster for them and you don't think that they were on the horn to their PR firm when this shit storm was a brewin on twitter etc. you don't think a PR firm hired by microsoft would use those tactics, perception management software, viral marketing etc, much smaller companies than MS  do it all the time


----------



## TheNintendoEnthusiast (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm speechless.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> your prety naive dude companies and politicians do that type of shit all the time , i didnt even at the petition ,but i dont have to its how they operate they have software for creating fake online identities you know , just because you fell for their scam and a few other people who added their sig among the bots dont mean that everyone on there is a real person or that MS didnt hire people as part of a PR campaign to start the whole thing and use software to make it look it legit
> 
> then again maybe i am wrong ,maybe people really are that dumb and masochistic
> including MS for not thinking of it though ,not sure abut that one,totally something they must have though of ,they have shareholders that were expecting revenu from their little DRm scheme to make thir share price higher, they are a corporation,
> ...


 

Maybe you're taking his signing the petition too seriously....? You do know what he's doing and why he signed it, right?



Malik Hajid said:


> I'm not trolling here, but Microsoft probably should have kept the DRM policies.


 


"Keep the DRM"? Are you f***ing kidding me? Who would have such blatant naivety to want such asinine draconian "features"?


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe you're taking his signing the petition too seriously....? You do know what he's doing and why he signed it, right?


 
no thats fine if he wants to sign it all im saying is that its most likely a marketing ploy put out by MS themselves, this was a HUGE PR disaster and embarrassment to them you have to know they have PR firms that handle this sort of thing , and they do use software for creating fake online personas and id's
companies do this all the time ,big pr firms like the ones hired by big alcohol and beer companies  do viral marketing all the time where they hire hot girls to go to bars and act like sluts and publically consume their products to gain brand visibilty and to make them look cool ,they are a hug company there is no way MS is taking this huge defeat sitting down


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> no thats fine if he wants to sign it all im saying is that most likely a marketing ploy put out by MS , this was a HUGE PR disaster and embarrassment to them you have to know they have PR firms that handle this sort of thing , and they do use software for creating fake online personas and id's
> companies do this all the time alcohol and beer companies hire hot girls to go to bars and act like sluts and publically consume their products to gain brand visibilty and to make them look cool , no way MS is taking this huge defeat sitting down


 

You know this was revealed on Yahoo to have been started by PS4 fans who are trolling right? Relax. You're taking it too seriously. That "petition" isn't going to do anything.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this a joke do people really want the same restriction that Microsoft announced at E3 to be put back in place?


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You know this was revealed on Yahoo to have been started by PS4 fans who are trolling right? Relax. You're taking it too seriously. That "petition" isn't going to do anything.


 
haha ps fan boys are idiots too, but it could just be a rumor, MS fan boys started, I'm not taking it serious didn't you see the video I posted


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 12, 2013)

> I love restrictions. I want always online DRM. I want the game rental business to become obsolete. I don't want to let my friends borrow games, because fuck them. All I care about is my god damn new age console that'll blow everything else out of the water! Fuck the PS4 and fuck those Sony guys for catering to fans who care about their gaming experience. Fuck PC, that shit is stupid. Steam? Fuck that shit. They never have sales or anything. It's not as affordable as buying my games from the XBL marketplace. I love Microsoft and their business practices will be the best forever. Fuck yes. <3 Xbox.





> It's so important so that the Xbox one is shittier again





> If you don't sign this you are gay and you will never be a part of my halo clan.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

For a minute there I thought you were being serious. Don't scare me like that!


----------



## MegaBassBX (Jul 12, 2013)

I never liked Xbox and I thought that this might be the Microsoft system that I will buy, but nahh it's shit in all levels.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well to be damned....What the Fuck is wrong with some people these days?


Spoiler: Gosh...


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 12, 2013)

Probably more  Microsoft funded propaganda.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 12, 2013)

Some people want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Mario92 (Jul 12, 2013)

MS was taking step to right direction but took it too far and accidently stepped on their customers. They most likely but those DRM in becouse of used games and as mainly PC gamer these days I have seen that used games are bad for almost everyone but nobody sees that becouse of cheaper price tag on used game. Maybe it's good they took it out as then they would have full control over every game and less competition would have meant worse situation overall. Kinect is still bad though.

They really should make digital games somehow more desirable for customers so used games would vanish over time. Higher price with zero extra content with slow download servers doesn't sound so good compared to Steam with -75% sales almost daily, really fast downloads, autopatch and now with trading cards and all. PS+ on PS3 is definitly step for right direction and I actually upgraded my HDD becouse of it but I'm afraid with PS4 mandatory payment it may get worse.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 12, 2013)

I............it's just...........I mean........who in the rig...............I can't bel.....................
What the *FUCK!* are you serious??? -.-


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 12, 2013)

I knew George Lucas wasnt happy when the DRM policies got removed!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm sorry,  Gahars, I can't hear you over my PS4's freedom.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope this is a joke, a stunt by MS for attention or others trolling.


----------



## bowser (Jul 12, 2013)

MS just realized it's not going to be that easy to revert all the code and that they'll miss the launch date. So this is their excuse to go back to the original plan.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 12, 2013)

I always knew these young, hip gamers were full of crap; this just proves it. The only thing they care about is playing Call of Duty on Xbox Live. And, I also watched this video that said that these types of gamers couldn't even beat the first level of the original Mario Bros. game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 12, 2013)

bowser said:


> MS just realized it's not going to be that easy to revert all the code and that they'll miss the launch date. So this is their excuse to go back to the original plan.


Yeah...that decision in the board room must have been a fun one:

director: guys...remember how you all said we'd reverted the DRM shit? Well...development says they can't revert those changes in time.
marketeer: what? who gave those geeks the right to an opinion? It's our job to market the thing and their job to build it in such way!
director: yeah...they've got opinions on your jobs as well. But that isn't changing the fact we're having a problem now.
marketeer 2: can't we just launch it the way it is? We'll just say it will be gone in a firmware patch down the line.
sales director: remember when I told you we had to do this thing called "selling" the console? We weren't kidding.
marketeer: he's right. We need to sway public opinions. The product doesn't need to be better...our audience needs to be dumber*. And on the internet, there's PLENTY of dumbness to go round. 
director: ...you DO know who our core audience is, right? We didn't buy 300'000 servers to tidy up the office, y'know?
marketeer: sorry...I didn't mean it like that. I mean...we need to create something so stupid everyone will cling to it.
sales director: we tried that already. It didn't quite work. *looks kind of grimly at his laptop showing a windows 8 metro interface* In any case, I propose we delay the release.
director: ...so everyone and their dog will have a PS4? Or worse: a *spits out the word* wiiu!
marketeer 2: how about...a counter poll?
director: what?
marketeer 2: a counter poll. Get a petition started from people who actually WANT the DRM.
marketeer: I don't think the general audience gives a damn what the publishers want. In fact, what EA wants goes directly against what gamers want.
marketeer 2: I know that. But what if we made it look as if GAMERS wanted the online model?
director: not a bad idea. Development is yanking my chain all the time we should just say we're building steam on consoles. There'll be some interest.
marketeer 2: *sigh* I keep telling ya...if we mention steam publicly, people will start to compare. And they'll realise steam is better soon enough. As bad as the situation is, we don't want THAT.
sales director: so how is creating a poll going to create revenue? We'll be the laughing stock of the internet...more so.
marketeer: basic marketing, really: if you can't beat them, confuse them. At worst, this'll draw away attention from sony. But this will spur up online discussions on whether the xbox one's former policy is really that bad as w...I mean the _internet_ made it out to be. Those who first hated it will have no idea what to say at this.
director: won't they be busy doing that "ROFL"-ing they like to do?
marketeer: erm...
marketeer 2: *pitching in* no! That's the beauty of it: in order to hate something, you need to rationalize the reasons for it. But we're not going by rationale. We're going straight for gut feelings.
sales director: you lost me.
marketeer 2: our department will be disguised as gamers. We'll borrow the way our current audience talk and dig in to popular memes to draw them to our side. A petition needs opinions on why it would be good to have your console online all the time. Instead of answering that, we'll just brag, intimidate and belittle everyone who disagrees. *getting up from his chair* In the end, it's about the GAMES, SUCKER!
director: this isn't a slogan brainstorm.
marketeer 2: *sits down* sorry.





*okay, this is a Dilbert line. But it fits so well.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> And, I also watched this video that said that these types of gamers couldn't even beat the first level of the original Mario Bros. game.


Was totally fake.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 12, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> marketeer 2: *pitching in* no! That's the beauty of it: in order to hate something, you need to rationalize the reasons for it.


 
Rationalizing on the internet? I didn't know such a thing existed. 

7/10 would probably read again.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe not as related, I'm not sure why everyone thought that having the checks would disallow game rentals.

Ever heard of volume license keys? Or even better, they're just the same discs as retail, and RedBox/GameFly resets the key when the get it back.

Wow, that was real hard.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Was totally fake.


 
But still, I'd hate to think if it turned out to be real somewhere. Thank heavens this was fake.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 12, 2013)

My antivirus says its a virus, dunno why.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 12, 2013)

I bet all the legit signatures on the petition are by Nintendo fans, hoping to remove some competition.

Speaking of which, I better go sign it.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 12, 2013)

Enchilada said:


> Some people want to watch the world burn.



And some people are just assholes. I'd put the pro DRM crowd more into that category myself.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 12, 2013)

This is 2013, and I thought console makers knew how to release a console wiithout blowing it, but apparently only Sony knows how to do this properly... Sans releasing the Vita with no launch games...


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I bet all the legit signatures on the petition are by Nintendo fans, hoping to remove some competition.
> 
> Speaking of which, I better go sign it.


 
So... I shouldn't sign it because I want DRM; I want to see Microsoft go under.  Besides, Microsoft was never really the leader in games... just internet...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2013)

I know at least some of you are at least halfway joking, but in case you aren't... lack of competition breeds laziness. Competition, even from Microsoft, is GOOD for Sony and NIntendo fans. Do you honestly want to see that go away?


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 13, 2013)

Why are people like this allowed to breed?


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I know at least some of you are at least halfway joking, but in case you aren't... lack of competition breeds laziness. Competition, even from Microsoft, is GOOD for Sony and NIntendo fans. Do you honestly want to see that go away?


 
Competition from Microsoft won't go away, but it'll be severely diminished if these features are reinstated.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Why are people like this allowed to breed?


 

A little two minute exposure to an x-ray machine without a lead apron will take care of that


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 13, 2013)

I can tell you it's mostly fans of the competition that's signing it now, they kicked out the folks who were too dumb to live.  I hope they know if Microsoft gets out of the dedicated console business, mobile will take over and no one wants that.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 13, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I hope they know if Microsoft gets out of the dedicated console business, mobile will take over and no one wants that.


 
Funny how all the games that would be released on the Xbox would have to be released on Sony's and Nintendo's consoles. Wow. I can't believe people would rather play mobile than those two. Just, wow.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 13, 2013)

As we all know a lot of people are going to be signing this thing are going to be microsoft haters who just want the XboxOne to fail, another percentage are fakes ......

But even the legitimate signatures in my opinion won't accomplish anything , Microsoft made the U-turn because they knew that the majority of their potential consumers disliked the in question polices/features, and business' only care about money, there always going to cater to the majority.

People are always going to disagree, so unless this petition gets another backing to again come the majority of their potential market, it isn't going to change


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Competition from Microsoft won't go away, but it'll be severely diminished if these features are reinstated.


The stronger the competition, the stronger Nintendo and Sony will fight back, resulting in a better user experience.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 13, 2013)

that seems like something that the super hardcore 360 fans would do. Trust me, I know a few guys that even defend the fact that the 360 would get the red ring of death within week to months from purchase. It's a shame because the fans from the original xbox were actually pretty cool and you could tell them that you have a ps2 or a gamecube and they even play them with you and you play xbox with them. But everything went down last gen and I don't even know why.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 13, 2013)

Who are these MORONS that want it back when its just got removed?
If they put it back there is ABSOLUTELY NO WAY I will EVER get a xboned. Well I'm not going to get one anyway as they already put it in and removed it so they can easily enough put it back in again later. I'm not going to waste my money on that chance.



xwatchmanx said:


> The stronger the competition, the stronger Nintendo and Sony will fight back, resulting in a better user experience.


 
HAHAHAHAHA NintenDONT DON'T care about competition, they care about what goes on in their own little heads. They are too stupid to know what the gamers want or how to keep their product alive. The WiiU will be killed off soon and it'll all be their own stupidity that does it.

$ony DO know what the gamers want and either doesn't care or waits so long that everyone is complaining about it or everyone forgets about it then implements that begged for fix or options. $ony make it look like they care but they just want money and out of the 3 game companies they are the smartest. Micro$oft might have some smart ideas but go about it all wrong punishing the gamers instead of making them happy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> HAHAHAHAHA NintenDONT DON'T care about competition, they care about what goes on in their own little heads. They are too stupid to know what the gamers want or how to keep their product alive. The WiiU will be killed off soon and it'll all be their own stupidity that does it.
> 
> $ony DO know what the gamers want and either doesn't care or waits so long that everyone is complaining about it or everyone forgets about it then implements that begged for fix or options. $ony make it look like they care but they just want money and out of the 3 game companies they are the smartest. Micro$oft might have some smart ideas but go about it all wrong punishing the gamers instead of making them happy.


 

I didn't know you were part of the self-entitled Illuminati who could foresee Nintendo's future. Any way I can join your society?

Nintendo always makes mistakes, but Microsoft and Sony? Pfft, they've never made a mistake or gaff in their lives, no, not even with the Xbox One fiasco. They're innocuous, but Nintendo? They're always screwing up, they're going down this generation for sure.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 13, 2013)

From what I heard in interviews the "family share plan" wasn't sharing full games with family members. It was someone in your plan "renting" the game for a hour to "demo" then he would be kicked out of the game and asked if they wanted to purchase the game. Now this interview wasn't exactly recent but I don't think any new news on this family plan was given before it was removed from the console.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The stronger the competition, the stronger Nintendo and Sony will fight back, resulting in a better user experience.


Sorry, but this is only true in theory.

In practice, competition is only about being the best if there is room to grow. That is coming to a halt: games can barely be 'better looking' than the last generation, so the companies have to come up with other strategies to be defined as 'being the best'. And that includes those rules, like microsoft's rule to deny a game on their system if it was released on another system earlier.

And it's not like nintendo (or sony, for that matter) can do anything of that. Worse: to a degree, they all HAVE to play those politics in order to survive. All this shit about games being exclusive to one console or company is an example of a disadvantage of a stronger competition.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jul 13, 2013)

Allow me to sum up my thoughts on this in two words.

Screw consoles.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 13, 2013)

Look what I just read; it's awesome. It seems Microsoft has become aware of this petition and has responded, at least to IGN, about it. The original article was written by Gameranx.

http://www.gamekicker.com/gaming-news/microsoft-xbox-one-has-best-online-gaming-story-ever


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I know at least some of you are at least halfway joking, but in case you aren't... lack of competition breeds laziness. Competition, even from Microsoft, is GOOD for Sony and NIntendo fans. Do you honestly want to see that go away?


 
Very true.

Hear that M$ / Ninty / Sonya fan-boys? Without the competition you hate so much, things would probably be a lot worse for you.

And that includes price.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 13, 2013)

All I can say is that some people are really fucking stupid.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 13, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So... I shouldn't sign it because I want DRM; I want to see Microsoft go under.  Besides, Microsoft was never really the leader in games... just internet...


 

Good to know you have zero comprehension of how the market works.

Besides wanting a company to go under so thousands lose their jobs and even more lose the enjoyment of a company they like to buy products from is selfish as fuck.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 13, 2013)

Christ...if this restriction is added again, I really wonder how the launch day line-up in front of the stores will look like. Until now, I thought it would be like this. But with posts like the above...I think it may also be a conga line of BDSM fanatics.


----------



## Arizato (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate this planet...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 13, 2013)

Me Bizarro!
Me want SuperMan win!
Me not want freedom me want more restrictions!

Bizarro for president! Don't vote Bizarro!



There we go.

That's what this looks like to me.

Also I bet you it was internal MS staff who started the petition.
I mean they are all computer savvy after all, what's to stop em?


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Besides wanting a company to go under so thousands lose their jobs and even more lose the enjoyment of a company they like to buy products from is selfish as fuck.


 
To be more specific, the Xbox part of Microsoft to go under or close enough. No, I don't want companies to go under; this economy would definitely get worse if that happened. Microsoft should have the profits from Xbox severely diminished; that might lead them to propose ways on how to conserve money or make it elsewhere. Besides, it'd give the opportunity to devote resources to their next operating system to make it actually great. But I heard that Microsoft started to go under when Bill Gates resigned; maybe this is becoming true.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 13, 2013)

Please tell me this is a joke? I know it's not but will someone at least lie to me?

o_0

What's wrong with people?


----------



## Qtis (Jul 13, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Besides, it'd give the opportunity to devote resources to their next operating system to make it actually great. But I heard that Microsoft started to go under when Bill Gates resigned; maybe this is becoming true.


Luckily Microsoft will not be going under in the following decades. If nothing else, the company has more cash reserves than the average bank. Hate Microsoft all you want, but Windows is the equivalent of Steam on the OS market at the moment. Apple's OS X (typing under OS X at the moment) is far from open and Linux is far from the usability of Windows or OS X. If the PC OS market would be anything like the smartphone situation at the moment, I'd hate to own any computer. Sure MS has it's own Games for Windows and whatnot, but imagine that you'd have to install programs (apps for you mobile-impaired) from only one destination and someone else decides what you can install (Apple's AppStore, Google Play, MS Store). Some mobile OSs give you the possibility of installing the game via another source, but mostly it's quite a hassle.

So no. I would hate Microsoft to go under. In any way. The Xbox 360 has the best controller yet and quite a few of the exclusive IPs are very good. Love Nintendo or Sony (or anyone else for that matter) all you want, but Microsoft knows how to make good games too.


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys, calm yourselves. 

I think some of you misunderstood the petition. Even the thread starter of this topic also misunderstood it. 

Re read the petition. 
They DID NOT WANt the drm to back limiting your physical games. 

They want the awesome DRM to back for digital games. 

In this case, the DRM did NOT decrease your freedom, it instead increase your freedom. With xbox one DRM, you can SELL and SHARE your digital games. 

That's why they say 'compromise' on the petition. They want microsoft to make a compromise by disabling the DRM for physical game but enable it for digital games. 

DRM = digital rights management.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 14, 2013)

orangpelupa said:


> Guys, calm yourselves.
> 
> I think some of you misunderstood the petition. Even the thread starter of this topic also misunderstood it.
> 
> ...


 
If that's what the petition is about, I'm so signing it..


----------



## snikerz (Jul 14, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> If that's what the petition is about, I'm so signing it..


It might be possible to figure out what the petition is about by reading their argumentation. Would someone be so kind to read it and share the content with us?


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 14, 2013)

Once again the family share plan is NOT WHAT YOU THINK IT IS. People need to read and look this stuff up.

From what I read, you can only sell a digital game 1 time to a friend, and that person can't sell it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 15, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> Once again the family share plan is NOT WHAT YOU THINK IT IS. People need to read and look this stuff up.
> 
> From what I read, you can only sell a digital game 1 time to a friend, and that person can't sell it.


 
I wouldn't be surprised that would be the case...

I quote a sentence from someone who is quite smart on these forums:

*"THAT IS NOT THE WAY BIG BUSINESSES WORK*"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, the internet is a fickle place, and Microsoft clearly didn't only remove the DRM stuff because of _just_ public backlash- (and if they did, someone needs to find them their balls again)


----------



## Rydian (Jul 17, 2013)

tigris said:


> Well, the internet is a fickle place, and Microsoft clearly didn't only remove the DRM stuff because of _just_ public backlash- (and if they did, someone needs to find them their balls again)


If keeping your balls means failing, I'm pretty sure they'd rather back down and make a profit.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If keeping your balls means failing, I'm pretty sure they'd rather back down and make a profit.


 
Either way, Microsoft has officially lost its balls and my respect.

It's gonna be a long one before I "trust" them with my money again.


----------

